# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Where Can i get Panda Loach?

## expire

Is Panda Loach suitable to be pl;aced in my CRS tank? Where can i get them?

----------


## Francis247

Just got one from East Ocean today...

----------


## gboy22

how much are they selling ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Francis247

I got mine for $12

----------


## Subdave

I got 2. If you want. Collect at toa payoh.but adult. So instead of white they are yelloq

----------


## expire

> I got 2. If you want. Collect at toa payoh.but adult. So instead of white they are yelloq


Towkay Subdave Thanks for the offer. But i looking for " Young ones"

----------


## Subdave

Younger ones hard to find. Crs heaven also sells them. But mostly adults.

----------


## brianz_410

East Ocean has many young ones

----------


## seudzar

Seaview selling tiny one... 7 pieces for $35.. I think

----------


## Francis247

Went to East Ocean again and their panda loach all sold out...

----------


## Kwan Dihui

any idea when stock coming? wish to add in more. currently have 3 piece adult. heard that at least 6 piece together will be better?

----------


## sammajor

> Seaview selling tiny one... 7 pieces for $35.. I think


Yes. Saw this afternoon. 5 tiny loach at 35 bucks.

----------


## sammajor

Only 1 packet left

----------


## fhan

Saw tiny panda loach too, but very tiny, are they hard to keep?

----------


## Kwan Dihui

So seaview only left one packet?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Green Chapter's recent livestock availability list update includes panda loaches, can check with them:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...218#post778218

----------


## Kwan Dihui

Green chapter's selling for 1 piece $25.

----------


## Francis247

Just got 2 from Sea View.
There is still 1 bag of 5 left.

----------


## Subdave

Green chapter and fishy business has them today. all babys/

----------


## gboy22

any idea what are payment modes at seaview?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## hann

> any idea what are payment modes at seaview?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Either pay by cash or nets

----------


## marle

5 for 35 is a good price

----------


## gboy22

got one bag of 2 for $15

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## sammajor

> any idea what are payment modes at seaview?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


They accept either cash or nets at seaview.

----------


## Kwan Dihui

nets and cash. just got my panda loach today.

----------


## sammajor

What do they feed on?

----------


## Francis247

> What do they feed on?


It eats what my shrimps eat actually...

----------


## rogerjr

any panda loaches at seaview now?

----------


## limz_777

anyone keeping it in tropical conditions ?

----------


## sammajor

> any panda loaches at seaview now?


saw 1 packet of 2 pcs at seaview yesterday evening.

----------


## Fran09

New batch just arrived at Seaview today....

----------


## hann

I saw some in Y618. Very small size though

----------


## marco

> saw 1 packet of 2 pcs at seaview yesterday evening.


how big are they?

----------


## Fran09

Good size of about 1.5mm with good definition of black n white band! :Smile:

----------


## Fran09

Sorry typo. Is 1.5cm.

----------


## marco

thanks for your reply

----------


## popimac

Saw the panda Loach hunted down and ate one shrimplet at y618 last week. Totally shocked. Maybe you want to skip this creature for your crs tank.

----------


## Fran09

I have some to let go. Any bro interested can pm me for detail.

----------


## gboy22

yours reproduce?

----------


## hann

Jzx was selling them at very good price few days ago. $5 per piece.

----------


## Fran09

> yours reproduce?


No. Just that I bought too many from GC and they had over growth my shrimps.

----------


## laijh

Panda loach suitable for small tanks?

----------


## Bieffe

I'm looking for this. Anyone shopping pls leh me know where to get. Just planning 2 for my 2ft tank. What's the price now? Like can go from $5 to $25 each. Those I saw $10 was very small like ikan bilis.

----------


## hann

The last time I saw was at Y618 about 1.5 months ago. The price is at the lower range. Very worth it. Unfortunately, I did not see them lately.

----------


## seudzar

Saw panda loaches at y618 yesterday, they are very tiny.

----------


## Dscheng

Sometime Seaview has it too. I think 2 for $18 for younger type (Nicer), 2 for $9 (Adult type). They are very good algae eater !

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Btw, usually people want to get the panda loaches when they are smaller juvenile size because they still have the cute black and white panda patterns. .. when they grow larger into adult size their color starts to turn into a dull brown color so not as attractive.  :Smile:

----------


## Bieffe

> Sometime Seaview has it too. I think 2 for $18 for younger type (Nicer), 2 for $9 (Adult type). They are very good algae eater !


Was at Seaview abt 1hrs ago. Don't have. They are kept at the shrimps there right?

----------


## Bieffe

> Saw panda loaches at y618 yesterday, they are very tiny.


Really. See if I can make it there.

----------


## Dscheng

> Was at Seaview abt 1hrs ago. Don't have. They are kept at the shrimps there right?


From time to time they have it. Usually weekend they stock it up. Qian hu also have panda loach.

----------


## Bieffe

> From time to time they have it. Usually weekend they stock it up. Qian hu also have panda loach.


Thanks bro. Qian Hu is way to far for me. All the way there my fish will be +$$$. So hope fellow bros/sis can just spare some time update here with info so I don't go there to get nothing.

----------


## technics

If you stay at east side, can pop by CRS Haven.. I was there yesterday afternoon. Saw quite a number of baby panda loaches for sale.. Size is very small and cute.

----------


## Bieffe

> If you stay at east side, can pop by CRS Haven.. I was there yesterday afternoon. Saw quite a number of baby panda loaches for sale.. Size is very small and cute.


Thanks bro. Any indicative price?

----------


## technics

Sorry, I got no idea. Because I was there in a hurry to get seed shrimp trap. Boss was entertaining somebody and I was browsing around.


> Thanks bro. Any indicative price?

----------


## Dscheng

> Saw panda loaches at y618 yesterday, they are very tiny.


Seudzar, any update that Y618 still has it? Hehe, plan to go tonight.

----------


## tetrakid

Panda loach looks like a worm, lol.

Anyway if got see very big goldfish at Y618, please let me know, okay?  :Smile:

----------


## technics

Don't mind, can side track abit. If you guys heading to Y618 later, can update if they have bulk low grade CRS for sale. Going to pop by there tomorrow, if not then I just go over to seaview. 
Thanks a lot..

----------


## Bieffe

> Panda loach looks like a worm, lol.
> 
> Anyway if got see very big goldfish at Y618, please let me know, okay?


Yes have loach. $10. Gold fish like tennis ball have. Big big gold fish east ocean many.
Will wait to buy more when Seaview has it. I get the whole pkt.

----------


## Dscheng

Today i never go y618. But i went to seaview to buy canister. Saw panda loach at there. All juvenile age with nice colour 2 for $18. Do check it out !

just want to share my adult panda. Not so nice, but very hardworking in clearing algae.

----------


## seudzar

I did not went to y618 yesterday. Was at sea view. Are you happen to be the person who bought the ehiem pro 3 250?

----------


## Dscheng

Wa.. you at there? What time? Before me, there is another guy buying the same stuff as me too.

----------


## Bieffe

I got my loaches. It wasn't me. Bro ur lily pipe many small bubbles. Means u crank up co2 quite high?

----------


## Dscheng

> I got my loaches. It wasn't me. Bro ur lily pipe many small bubbles. Means u crank up co2 quite high?


Oh that is because i change to new canister, inside trap air. Nothing to do with CO2. After a day or two, it will clear up by itself. Hehe  :Smile: 
By the way, your is very small type right? Colour very nice, but it really too small. Haha, like tetrakid said, it has the size of worms.

----------


## Dscheng

Sorry a bit off topic, anyone saw at seaview, they are also selling pleco L183 (Is it starlight pleco). How big it will grow? Seem like quite nice le.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Sorry a bit off topic, anyone saw at seaview, they are also selling pleco L183 (Is it starlight pleco). How big it will grow? Seem like quite nice le.


I've seen an adult one around 10+cm in length, apparently they could still grow even larger too. The ones usually sold at most LFS are baby fishes.

----------


## seudzar

> Wa.. you at there? What time? Before me, there is another guy buying the same stuff as me too.


Was there around 6:30pm. Yes, I saw 2 guys buying the same filter. Hahaha

----------


## tetrakid

> ........... Gold fish like tennis ball have. Big big gold fish East Ocean many.
> .......


Okay thanks. I will pop in to East Oceon at Havelock Rd one of these days when I am free.
Today, bought a pair of young Angel Fish, my new pets, Hehe...  :Smile:

----------


## Bieffe

> Oh that is because i change to new canister, inside trap air. Nothing to do with CO2. After a day or two, it will clear up by itself. Hehe 
> By the way, your is very small type right? Colour very nice, but it really too small. Haha, like tetrakid said, it has the size of worms.


Ya very very small so for 8 to 10 bucks is so ex. But they look nice when small biggest then the colour not so distinctive. The white also become yellow.

----------


## tetrakid

> Was there around 6:30pm. Yes, I saw 2 guys buying the same filter. Hahaha


If Aquatic Quotient sells T-shirts to members, then it would be easy to cause handshakes.  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

> I've seen an adult one around 10+cm in length, apparently they could still grow even larger too. The ones usually sold at most LFS are baby fishes.


Wow 10cm+, that is big. Ok i can forget about it. Because the juveniles type is nice.

----------


## Dscheng

> Okay thanks. I will pop in to East Oceon at Havelock Rd one of these days when I am free.
> Today, bought a pair of young Angel Fish, my new pets, Hehe...


Congrats, which type of Angel fish?

----------


## Guiderer

baby size panda loach seen in Y618. price i bought was $6/1, $25/5.

Off topic: does panda loach do any good against hair algae?

----------


## tetrakid

> Congrats, which type of Angel fish?


This type, but I might not get anymore Angel Fish because I don't like their eating habits. 
It's been one week now and they are still having eating problems. 
They eat but not to my liking. This is the first time I am having such a problem.
@tetrakid01.jpg

----------


## Dscheng

> baby size panda loach seen in Y618. price i bought was $6/1, $25/5.
> 
> Off topic: does panda loach do any good against hair algae?


 Wow 6 bucks is really cheap, but are you sure it is juvenile type? Actually base on size adult and juvenile is almost same ahah. But colour and pattern big difference. Juvenile type colour very nice.




> This type, but I might not get anymore Angel Fish because I don't like their eating habits. 
> It's been one week now and they are still having eating problems. 
> They eat but not to my liking. This is the first time I am having such a problem.
> @tetrakid01.jpg


 Nice ! But i dont know it is which breed.

----------


## tetrakid

> .....
> Nice ! But i dont know it is which breed.


This is the first time I see this type of Angel Fish. 
Actually I was looking out for good specimens of Calico Angels to buy, but came across these two chappies, which is quite rare here I believe.
It has a blue tint on its top portion. Maybe shifu UA can help to identify it?  :Smile:

----------


## kermit13sg

> any idea what are payment modes at seaview?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


NETS or Cash..

----------


## Dscheng

> This is the first time I see this type of Angel Fish. 
> Actually I was looking out for good specimens of Calico Angels to buy, but came across these two chappies, which is quite rare here I believe.
> It has a blue tint on its top portion. Maybe shifu UA can help to identify it?


 Oh i see, i ever saw JZX selling a german angel fish.. one for $60 ! Haha, crazy, so those rare angelfish be prepared for high price !

----------


## tetrakid

> Oh i see, i ever saw JZX selling a german angel fish.. one for $60 ! Haha, crazy, so those rare angelfish be prepared for high price !


Rare fish are always expensive.  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

I am trying very hard to get a good shot of panda loach face, but it is very shy. 



Panda loach is so tiny, it is like almost same size as my CBS.

----------


## tetrakid

Good pictures. I like.  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

bought one to try out before , lasted only 3 -4 days before dying , you guys have any luck ?

----------


## Dscheng

> bought one to try out before , lasted only 3 -4 days before dying , you guys have any luck ?


http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species...a-pachychilus/

You can read up more. I put in my mature tank, so far so good. They are very active. I maintain my temperature at constant 24~25 degree. By the way, dont keep panda with aggressive fish. Even i saw tetra trying to nip on my panda.

----------


## Bieffe

Have 3 inside my 20L shrimp tank. So far so good. If place into larger tank will see nothing.
Y618 after I got mine left 1 not nice loach. So how the black white not patchy like marble effect.

----------


## limz_777

> http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species...a-pachychilus/
> 
> You can read up more. I put in my mature tank, so far so good. They are very active. I maintain my temperature at constant 24~25 degree. By the way, dont keep panda with aggressive fish. Even i saw tetra trying to nip on my panda.


forgot to mention , its was a non-chilled tank , not sure was it high DO or temperature it required .

----------


## Dscheng

Ytd saw at C328, they are selling big packet of panda loach, mix with some adult too. Seem like quite good deal.

----------


## kt89

Refreshing this old panda finding, anyone knows where is available?

----------


## houston

> Refreshing this old panda finding, anyone knows where is available?


Saw a batch at Y618 on Saturday. 

And some at :
Neo Kim Suey Aquarium
211 Hougang Street 21
#01- 299

----------


## kklim

Do panda loaches dig up substrate?

----------

